
GPU Database Brytlyt Launches Visualization Tool for Billion Row Datasets - pgv
http://www.brytlyt.com/blog/press-releases/launching-spotlyt-visual-analytics-tool-brytlyt/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=SpotLyt
======
oliwarner
Not this again! Seriously pgv is clearly sock-puppetting accounts or paying
somebody for upvotes on HN. Their last few submissions all have ~50-80
upvotes, and no real comments
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=pgv](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=pgv)

And by "real comments", I mean comments that aren't pointing out that it's
spam, come from Palvi the marketing director's "pgv" account, or come from
mystery "<english name><2 digits>" accounts created on the same day
([https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=george65](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=george65),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=harry27](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=harry27)).
Not very subtle, Palvi.

And the content is supposedly sometimes stolen
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15275697](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15275697)

Brytlyt may be excellent. But spamming HN and creating fake accounts to
comment on that spam is _such_ amateur PR work that I automatically want
nothing to do with it.

Please stop.

~~~
pgv
Just want to let you that independent benchmarking has now shown Brytlyt to be
the fastest GPU Database ever: [http://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-
rides-p2-16xlarg...](http://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-
rides-p2-16xlarge-brytlytdb-2.html)

------
rkwasny
So we now have two GPU powered databases that do exactly same thing, MAPD and
brytlyt.

Is there a plan to open source brytlyt? There is no way we would use the
database for our product that is not open source ( see FoundationDB story )

~~~
freeyourdata
Not only that, but this looks to be a copy to the pixel of MapD's Immerse
visualization tool. What are these guys thinking? Imitating good UX is one
thing, exactly copying it is quite another.

~~~
pgv
Just want to let you that independent benchmarking has now shown Brytlyt to be
the fastest GPU Database ever: [http://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-
rides-p2-16xlarg...](http://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-
rides-p2-16xlarge-brytlytdb-2.html)

------
pgv
We are Brytlyt are happy to answer any questions you may have about SpotLyt,
our new visual analytics tool for Real-Time analysis of Billion Row Data Sets.

